# B24J Technical Pictures Posted



## GunnyNelson (Jun 2, 2013)

I posted some technical pictures of Witchcraft, the Collings Foundation's B24J. There are a lot of items in the photographs that could use more technical identification and description. Here is a link to that forum: 

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aircraft-pictures/b24j-liberator-technical-pictures-37331.html

Thanks!


----------

